# Is it even worth it?....



## Ronnin (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm an ex bujinkan member, due to beeing stationed at Ft. Stewart in Savannah, GA the closest Bujinkan to me is Atlanta which is about 4 hours away, a bit to much, and too expesive of a commute for me. So my question is, is it even worth it to go the online learning way, ie; videos and what what not?

I've always had my reservations about "ONLINE COURSES". But at this point I'm at a bit of a loss.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2011)

*No* if that is your only instruction then it is a waste of your time, effort and money.  Used in conjunction with a regular instructor then it can be beneficial.  My advice would be that 4 hours is* not that far go* once or twice a month and train on your own practicing what you were shown and supplement it with DVD's on Bujinkan with Hatsumi Sensei.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 24, 2011)

It depends. Personally I would not drive 4 hours to do what I do now. Make no mistake I love Genbukan (and the KJJR). And Belgium is ground zero for Genbukan in western Europe, so there are several of dojo within an hours worth driving.

If that was somehow not the case, I would find something else to do.
Fwiw I love the strictness of the classical Japanese approach, so I would probably feel at home with any koryu jujutsu or kenjutsu style.

If I couldn't find any of those (hypothetically, since both Hyoho Niten Ichi ryu, Tenshin shoden katori shinto ryu, and at least 1 classical jujutsu style are within an hours driving) I would find something else which would appeal to me. Brazillian Jujutsu for example. Imo the best advice I can give you is to try what you can find nearby, and see if there is anything you like.


----------



## Ronnin (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys for the opinons, both have been in my head too. I found a Bujinkan dojo in Jacksonville Fl. About an hour and a half.....not tooooo bad. http://jaxbooj.com/Home.php


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't forget, Ashida Kim lives in FL. You could always go train with him!:boing2:


----------



## Ronnin (Apr 25, 2011)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Don't forget, Ashida Kim lives in FL. You could always go train with him!:boing2:


 Ah yes..... a truuuuue masta hahahahaha, yeah.........   :bs:


----------



## yorkshirelad (Apr 25, 2011)

Richard Van Donk has a suberb white to black belt DVD course. If you order it, you will be a black belt in Bujinkan within the year. Then you can order his nidan through yondan course and with six months after taking your black belt, you can fly to Japan an take the Sakki test under Hatsumi Sensei. You really don't need to go to Atlanta. Just buy RVD's DVDs and you'll be a Hatsumi registered Shihan in three years guaranteed..........By the way, if you hadn't guessed already, I'm just kidding. Take the four hour journey as often as you can and then train what you learned with your buddies!


----------



## George Kohler (Apr 26, 2011)

Ronnin said:


> I'm an ex bujinkan member, due to beeing stationed at Ft. Stewart in Savannah, GA the closest Bujinkan to me is Atlanta which is about 4 hours away, a bit to much, and too expesive of a commute for me. So my question is, is it even worth it to go the online learning way, ie; videos and what what not?
> 
> I've always had my reservations about "ONLINE COURSES". But at this point I'm at a bit of a loss.



Stay away from online courses. I would wait until a better opportunity, especially in Takamatsu-den martial arts.

In the early 1990's I was in the same boat in Savannah. While on leave I would visit my teacher and train. It wasn't until 92 that my squad leader, Matt Larsen, had the same interests as me. But, training was sporadic since we were out training CONUS or OCONUS. I also did some Judo in Savannah, but I'm not sure if it is still there.


----------



## Ronnin (Apr 26, 2011)

George Kohler said:


> Stay away from online courses. I would wait until a better opportunity, especially in Takamatsu-den martial arts.
> 
> In the early 1990's I was in the same boat in Savannah. While on leave I would visit my teacher and train. It wasn't until 92 that my squad leader, Matt Larsen, had the same interests as me. But, training was sporadic since we were out training CONUS or OCONUS. I also did some Judo in Savannah, but I'm not sure if it is still there.



Found a Bujinkan in Macon, not to bad.


----------



## Ronnin (Apr 26, 2011)

George Kohler said:


> Stay away from online courses. I would wait until a better opportunity, especially in Takamatsu-den martial arts.
> 
> In the early 1990's I was in the same boat in Savannah. While on leave I would visit my teacher and train. It wasn't until 92 that my squad leader, Matt Larsen, had the same interests as me. But, training was sporadic since we were out training CONUS or OCONUS. I also did some Judo in Savannah, but I'm not sure if it is still there.



Found a Bujinkan in Macon, not to bad.


----------



## Ronnin (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry about the double post......stupid smart phone !


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 28, 2011)

Glad you found a place to go train 

Some people would have taken the easy route and just tried to train themselves through online or video courses. You might still want to get something like that as a visual aid and use it like a student would use a text book in a college course.


----------



## jmk7864 (May 25, 2011)

Hey Ronnin,  I'm currently in Iraq with 4th BDE and I'll be back at Stewart the end of June and going to Japan for a few weeks in July on block leave.  Hit me up if you want to get a Bujinkan training group started at Stewart.  I know training opportunities and training partners come and go being in the military and stay away from the online/vid courses.  I know it can be tempting at times but patience can pay off.  PM if you want to talk more about it.  Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## pogue717 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ronnin,

I'm also stationed at Stewart and have been searching for a Bujinkan group for a while.  I'm currently studying Jujitsu at the Jujitsu Center in Richmond Hill.  I'd really like to see a group form, even if informally.


----------



## draper7 (Apr 6, 2012)

jmk, did you ever get that Bujinkan training group together in Savannah?  I got out of the army myself about a year ago and have been looking for a group to train with.  I'm actually heading down to Jacksonville to check out a group, but would like to train locally as well.  Let me know if any of this actually ended up happening.


----------



## jmk7864 (Apr 14, 2012)

Back from my 2nd trip to Japan.  Spent a lot of time and leave days in Hyogo-ken and currently my focus is on Kukishin Tenshin Hyoho (not the Bujinkan version) and Araki Mujinsai ryu iado.  I still love the Bujinkan and all that I have learned over the pas 18 years or so that I have trained in the Bujinkan.  I am more than willing to train with anyone who wants to learn, but please don't show up expecting me to "wow" you because it's an ugly art.  And therein lies the beauty of it


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 15, 2012)

Kukishinden Tenshin Hyoho and Araki Mujinsai Ryu? Kay, officially jealous now.... nice!


----------

